# Uber driver showed porn to underage passengers: police



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

*Uber driver showed porn to underage passengers: police*

https://is.gd/1n1Hox

This Uber driver allegedly couldn't keep his personal porn show to himself.

Michael Paz Debesa, 43, of Tampa, Florida, is facing three felony counts of showing obscene material to minors after police said he showed a 20-second porn clip to three juveniles during an Uber ride in October, the Tampa Bay Times reports.

Debesa, according to a search warrant obtained by police in April, picked up three youngsters from Amalie Arena following a Tampa Bay Lightning home game against the Pittsburgh Penguins on Oct. 21. An adult who was not identified had arranged for the ride for the juveniles, whose ages were not specified in the warrant.

Debesa later during the ride pulled his black Hyundai Elantra into a Publix parking lot, where he played a video on his dash-mounted cellphone, according to the warrant, which didn't detail the content of the clip aside from indicating it featured a person in a blue and purple top.

"The victims felt the suspect was waiting for them to respond in some way, but they remained quiet and just looked at each other in disbelief," according to the warrant.

Debesa dropped the minors off at their destination after the incident and an adult at the home called police after being informed of the allegations.

A judge later signed an arrest warrant on April 14 and Debesa was arrested in Tampa two days later while he was working as a Lyft driver, according to the search warrant.

Debesa, who was released from jail after posting $6,000 bail, could not be reached for comment Wednesday and his attorney did not return a call seeking comment, the Tampa Bay Times reports.

An Uber spokeswoman told the newspaper in a statement that the allegations against Debesa were "deplorable," adding that he was removed from the ride-sharing service after it received reports of the incident in October.

Debesa also violated company policy requiring that passengers be 18 years of age or older, or be accompanied by an adult, according to the company's website.

In a statement to The Post, Lyft representatives said the allegations against Debesa were "extremely concerning and inappropriate," but noted the incident didn't occur on its ridesharing service.

"We have not received any concerning feedback about this individual's activity on the Lyft platform," the statement read. "However, as soon as we were made aware of this off-platform behavior we immediately deactivated the driver. We stand ready to assist law enforcement in their investigation."

News of Debesa's arrest comes one day after a CNN report found that at least 103 Uber drivers have been accused of sexually assaulting or abusing passengers in the last four years. At least 31 of the drivers, according to the report, have been convicted of crimes like rape, false imprisonment and forcible touching.

"You are pretty much hitchhiking with strangers," one woman from Miami told CNN. "How many people is it going to take to get assaulted before something is done?"

Lyft, meanwhile, had 18 drivers accused of sex crimes against passengers during the same span, according to CNN.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Florida. I’m so shocked


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

The parents shouldn't be putting their children at risk in the first place? Maybe they should be charged as well.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

If your old enough to watch hockey....

Seriously what's worse...
Kid sees a boob
Kid sees men beat each other with sticks


----------



## Fewber (May 16, 2017)

The parent (or whomever the adult account holder is) needs to be banned from both platforms as they knowingly arranged a ride for unaccompanied minors...


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Well here's an interesting defense..

What if the DRIVER ASKED HOW OLD THEY ARE?

What IF?

Teens could have lied... right?


RIGHT?

hmm...


What if?


That's all i'm going to say.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Are Uber drivers supposed to card every person that gets in their car?

This is a good question.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

No mention of the account holder being arrested for child endangerment.



Jo3030 said:


> Are Uber drivers supposed to card every person that gets in their car?


Yes, also take a picture of their license for name and address.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Rakos was that driver.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Rakos was that driver.


Hey...shame on you...8>(

I would NEVER do something...

As obscene as that...!

I have a 12 year old...

And if I found out something like that...

I would go after him myself...

That kind of action...

Is unforgivable in my book...

When are they going to learn...

That a childs innocence is sacred...!!!

Sorry for the rant...monkey out...

Rakos


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

I lived in Florida for 30 years and am now in Vegas. The real crazy stuff seems to happen in Florida especially when it gets hot.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

TomH said:


> I lived in Florida for 30 years and am now in Vegas. The real crazy stuff seems to happen in Florida especially when it gets hot.


Yes sir...

I've been victimized by the infamous _Florida Man_ 3 times now since moving here, if Florida wasn't so cheap to live in, i would move.

Florida... Between the beaches and Disney world is a Post Apocalyptic wasteland of crime scum and villainy.

Disney world on the other hand...

A shining beacon of gilded capitalism built upon a the backs of min wage employees and held together by the same.

But working for the Rat King is WAY WAY better than driving for uber, so there's that.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

what kind of porn was it???


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

Why is it always Florida or Walmart?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Uberyouber said:


> what kind of porn was it???


Hey UpYourUber...what happened...

Your Beaker avi is gone...8>O

Did you drink One two many...

Beeker of nasty suds...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Jo3030 said:


> Are Uber drivers supposed to card every person that gets in their car?
> 
> This is a good question.


Why not? They're entering my place of business. If they look like they're 12, they're getting carded.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Where did an Uber driver get $6000 for bail money?


----------



## Fewber (May 16, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Hey...shame on you...8>(
> 
> I would NEVER do something...
> 
> ...


Rakos... beat that b!tch with a bunch of bananas... haha


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Bullshit!!!

some1 is lying. $50 says its the ****ing scumbag pax.
Shame on the judge for signing such a mickey mouse warrant.


----------



## Lolinator (Jun 21, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> *Uber driver showed porn to underage passengers: police*
> 
> https://is.gd/1n1Hox
> 
> ...


Is that your real hair? Orange head??


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> *Uber driver showed porn to underage passengers: police*
> 
> https://is.gd/1n1Hox
> 
> ...


103 in 4 years. That really is not bad considering. Bet cabs have a higher number.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> 103 in 4 years. That really is not bad considering. Bet cabs have a higher number.


Orlando is 0 since 1990 for licensed cabs (one driver getting sexually battered)

Uber/lyft (same pool of drivers) is at 6 allegations since 2014 in the greater orlando area.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

jeez in europe they show porn on regular tv.......


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Don't buttdial your bookmarks.


And popup viruses can result in felony charges.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Was his other side hustle recruiting for Brazzers? I don't get the approach though. It is like the guys who send women dick pics. That is supposed to elicit... what response exactly?

Well, it would not be another week in Uber and Lyft world if some weirdo wasn't in the news for some creepy perversion.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Sep 22, 2017)

Big Wig !!! said:


> Why is it always Florida or Walmart?


The good stuff comes from Florida Walmarts


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> Why not? They're entering my place of business. If they look like they're 12, they're getting carded.


Good point.
I've given rides to what I thought were 18 year olds but it's possible they were 17
I ignore / don't take any rides from High Schools and Middle Schools tho.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Jo3030 said:


> Good point.
> I've given rides to what I thought were 18 year olds but it's possible they were 17
> I ignore / don't take any rides from High Schools and Middle Schools tho.


Unfortunately, in spite of our best efforts some are still going to slip through the cracks.

I've stopped pickups at highschools and middle schools as well. Have mommy and daddy pick you up or wait for the "Other drivers".


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Sep 22, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Unfortunately, in spite of our best efforts some are still going to slip through the cracks.
> 
> I've stopped pickups at highschools and middle schools as well. Have mommy and daddy pick you up or wait for the "Other drivers".


Not to mention when you cancel and report an Unattended Minor, Uber just sends it to another driver. Despite what Uber says, they are more interested in collecting the fare than in following the law. Maybe that will be the next news report.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> Unfortunately, in spite of our best efforts some are still going to slip through the cracks.
> 
> I've stopped pickups at highschools and middle schools as well. Have mommy and daddy pick you up or wait for the "Other drivers".


Yep not worth the risk.
The ones I haven't been able to properly screen, one was a teacher at a middle school so I lucked out there.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Not to mention when you cancel and report an Unattended Minor, Uber just sends it to another driver. Despite what Uber says, they are more interested in collecting the fare than in following the law. Maybe that will be the next news report.


And if something happens with a minor in your vehicle, they'll be the first ones to throw you under the pass and denounce your existence.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

I read the story and the detectives found that he either "sent a text or opened an app" at the time in question. Sounds like the word of lying teenagers (breaking Uber TOS) against the word of the driver. In a Publix parking lot. Why there? What if they jumped out screaming and raised a mob against him? I'm not at all convinced he showed a 20 second porn clip of a fully clothed woman. Likely story: they asked him to stop at Publix, he waited 15 minutes while they shopped for subs to eat in his car, and he was grumpy about it so they wanted revenge and a free ride.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Orlando is 0 since 1990 for licensed cabs (one driver getting sexually battered)
> 
> Uber/lyft (same pool of drivers) is at 6 allegations since 2014 in the greater orlando area.


Same pool of drivers? I'm not in Orlando, but not too far away. I see sometimes half the cars at a stoplight are u/l with maybe one cab in the general vicinity.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Yes sir...
> 
> I've been victimized by the infamous _Florida Man_ 3 times now since moving here, if Florida wasn't so cheap to live in, i would move.


Like there is one guy??

Are you talking about this:

Who is this infamous Florida Man? : OutOfTheLoop

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/OutOfTheLoop/comments/3issrn

The Infamous "Florida Man" Strikes Again - Funny Gallery | eBaum's World
http://www.ebaumsworld.com/pictures/the-infamous-florida-man-strikes-again/84868661/​I had no idea this was a thing...


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> Like there is one guy??
> 
> Are you talking about this:
> 
> ...


Florida Man is a super anti-hero. Whether throwing alligators through drive-thru windows, eating peoples' faces, or mooning people and punching cars after only one beer, Florida man is always displaying new lows of human judgement and ability!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

JMlyftuber said:


> I read the story and the detectives found that he either "sent a text or opened an app" at the time in question. Sounds like the word of lying teenagers (breaking Uber TOS) against the word of the driver. In a Publix parking lot. Why there? What if they jumped out screaming and raised a mob against him? I'm not at all convinced he showed a 20 second porn clip of a fully clothed woman. Likely story: they asked him to stop at Publix, he waited 15 minutes while they shopped for subs to eat in his car, and he was grumpy about it so they wanted revenge and a free ride.
> 
> Same pool of drivers? I'm not in Orlando, but not too far away. I see sometimes half the cars at a stoplight are u/l with maybe one cab in the general vicinity.


yeah uber/lyft outnumber taxis by a pretty wide margin. God only knows what the number is anymore.

And i count uber/lyft as one collective group here. That's what i was going at.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> yeah uber/lyft outnumber taxis by a pretty wide margin. God only knows what the number is anymore.
> 
> And i count uber/lyft as one collective group here. That's what i was going at.


Oh yeah I totally misread that. It all makes sense now


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

According to playboy playmate and silicon queen Pam Anderson
https://www.lctmag.com/news/728949/pamela-anderson-drives-nla-push-to-expose-uber-lyft-flaws

Quote: "It's a predator's dream to be an Uber and Lyft driver," unquote. 
Anderson said during her 13-minute press conference, referring to the non-stop headlines of crimes committed by ridehail drivers.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

transporter007 said:


> According to playboy playmate and silicon queen Pam Anderson
> https://www.lctmag.com/news/728949/pamela-anderson-drives-nla-push-to-expose-uber-lyft-flaws
> 
> Quote: "It's a predator's dream to be an Uber and Lyft driver," unquote.
> Anderson said during her 13-minute press conference, referring to the non-stop headlines of crimes committed by ridehail drivers.


I'm having a REAL problem...

Picturing a monkey...

As a predator... 8>)

Rakos


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

transporter007 said:


> According to playboy playmate and silicon queen Pam Anderson
> https://www.lctmag.com/news/728949/pamela-anderson-drives-nla-push-to-expose-uber-lyft-flaws
> 
> Quote: "It's a predator's dream to be an Uber and Lyft driver," unquote.
> Anderson said during her 13-minute press conference, referring to the non-stop headlines of crimes committed by ridehail drivers.


I like her for working with PETA but for this she can burn in hell. U/l knows who we are and our location.

Judging by the headlines schoolteacher is a predators dream and the only crimes white people commit are embezzlement and locking children in the basement. Headlines tell you two things - things that rarely happen, and things designed to bolster prejudices.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

JMlyftuber said:


> I like her for working with PETA but for this she can burn in hell. U/l knows who we are and our location.
> 
> Judging by the headlines schoolteacher is a predators dream and the only crimes white people commit are embezzlement and locking children in the basement. Headlines tell you two things - things that rarely happen, and things designed to bolster prejudices.


Hold on there Kemosabe, caucasians take the trophy for mass murdering
https://news.sky.com/story/why-are-white-men-more-likely-to-carry-out-mass-shootings-11252808

Except for 34-year-old Aaron Alexis who shot up the DC Navy Yard September 16, 2013. He drove a Prius
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Washington_Navy_Yard_shooting

Additionally you can't be a "shopping cart policy" Anderson. Liking some of her work while rejecting others. It's all or nothing .

Personally, I've always felt her a ditz and all levels


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

My point is that headlines may give some facts but they rarely give the whole truth. She is using headlines to make a blanket statement about ride-share drivers.

Regarding her work with PETA, can someone do something right while getting other things wrong?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

JMlyftuber said:


> My point is that headlines may give some facts but they rarely give the whole truth. She is using headlines to make a blanket statement about ride-share drivers.
> 
> Regarding her work with PETA, can someone do something right while getting other things wrong?


Peta is a bunch of crap to..

*eats a hamburger on his leather couch*

"crap i say" muffled with chunks of animal flesh in his mouth


----------

